# 5. BikeDay in Lüneburg-Embsen



## herki (4. März 2011)

5. Bikeday in Lüneburg

Mountainbike in allen Varianten gibt es am Sonntag, dem 17. April 2011, in und um Lüneburg! 

Bereits zum 5. Mal findet der Bike-Day des Ortsclub Lüneburg e.V.  im ADAC in Zusammenarbeit mit dem RSC Lüneburg statt. Das Off-Road-Gelände des ADAC-Fahrsicherheitszentrums in Embsen steht dabei wieder ganz im Zeichen des Gelände-Radsports. Fahrrad-Trial, Downhill, Dirt, Fette Reifen-Rennen und geführte Mountainbike-Touren laden zum Zugucken und Mitmachen ein!  

Im Fahrradtrial werden Wertungsläufe in der Niedersachsen-Trialmeisterschaft  und im Niedersachsen-Fahrradtrial Cup durchgeführt, von der Smiley- bis zur Master-Klasse kann das Können der Fahrer bestaunt werden. Auch Hobbyfahrer und Anfänger dürfen mitmachen und einfach mal ein bisschen Wettkampf-Atmosphäre schnuppern.  
Auf der Downhill-Strecke (...ja, sowas gibt es da!)  und der Dirt-Line wird es sicher wieder spektakulär zugehen, wenn die Racer und Akrobaten über die Hügel fliegen. 
Die verschiedenen Strecken und Trial-Sektionen stehen Interessierten mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung zur Verfügung, für die Kleinen gibt es einen Übungsparcours.  Außerdem gibt es für die Jüngeren die Möglichkeit an einem Fette Reifen-Rennen teilzunehmen! 
Geführte Mountainbike-Touren mit Strecken von 25km und 45km runden das Programm ab, Start und Ziel ist ebenfalls das Offroad-Gelände in Embsen.

Los geht es um 11:00 Uhr, der Eintritt ist für Zuschauer frei! 
Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.bikeday-lueneburg.de

Und wenn ihr mal sehen wollt, was wir sonst so das ganze Jahr machen, guckt einfach mal unter www.saltcityrider.de oder www.adac-ortsclub-lueneburg.de/ vorbei!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## wernersen (8. März 2011)

BikeDay Lüneburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (9. April 2011)

Update zur geführten MTB-Tour:

Wir haben diese Woche die genaue Streckenfuehrung festgelegt.
Strecke 1 (Anfänger / Einsteiger, gemütliches Tempo): 27 km, Verpflegung nach ca 12 und ca 17 km.
Strecke 2 (Fortgeschrittene, sportliches Tempo): 50 km, Verpflegung nach ca 12 und ca 40 km.

Jede Tour wird von 2 Guides begleitet, die darauf achten, dass niemand verloren geht. Jeder Teilnehmer muss einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben. Die Strecke ist fuer Anfänger geeignet, bietet aber auch für Fortgeschrittene einige interessante Passagen. Landschaftlich ist die Strecke sehr schön, es geht überwiegend durch Wald und Wiesen des Lüneburger Umlandes. Der Singletrail-Anteil beträgt 40-50%. Den genauen Streckenverlauf verraten wir vorher nicht. 
Insbesondere bei der kurzen Runde achten wir sehr auf ein langsames Tempo. Die Tour ist somit auch für Einsteiger und Jugendliche (ab 14) geeignet (Einverständniserklärung der Eltern vorrausgesetzt).

Die Teilnahme an der Tour ist kostenlos. Jeder Teilnehmer erhält unterwegs isotonische Getränke, Obst und Müsliriegel.
Im Ziel gibt es ein kostenloses, alkoholfreies Weizenbier und die Möglichkeit Kaffee, Kuchen und gegrillte Köstlichkeiten zu sich zu nehmen.

Eine Voranmeldung ist nicht erforderlich. Start und Ziel ist im Offroadbereich des ADAC Fahrsicherheitsgeländes in 21409 Embsen; sehr gut errecihbar über die B4 / B209 bzw A39 und A7. (Anreise von Hannover ca. 70 Minuten, Braunschweig ca 90 Minuten, Hamburg ca 40 Minuten, Bremen ca 80 Minuten)

Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit sich nach der Ankunft die anderen Wettbewerbe anzuschauen: Dirt-Contest, DH-Rennen, Trial-Wettbewerb und Fette Reifen Rennen (fuer Kinder)


----------



## Maracuja10 (10. April 2011)

Klasse. Bin bei der kürzeren Runde dabei


----------



## herki (10. April 2011)

... heute wurde das Gelände weiter aufgeklart und die Strecken eingefahren - das wird vielleicht ein Spaß


----------



## wernersen (14. April 2011)

... heute wurde das perfekte MTB-Wetter gestartet.
Beste Bedingungen also wie immer beim Bikeday-Lüneburg.
Bis Sonntag
Werner


----------



## essential (16. April 2011)

gibt es aktuelle bilder der "dh-strecke " ?


----------



## wernersen (16. April 2011)

essential schrieb:


> gibt es aktuelle bilder der "dh-strecke " ?


Moin,
Bilder der DH-Strecke als ganzes habe ich momentan nicht.
Aber unter 
BikeDay-Vorbereitung findest Du einige Fotos von den Bauarbeiten und Testläufen, die einen Eindruck der Strecke vermitteln.


Gruss
Werner


----------



## essential (17. April 2011)

unschlüssig sind wir 

ab wann wäre strecke für training frei ? ab wann wären die läufe ?

über info wäre ich dankbar, finde da nichts konkretes im web.


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. April 2011)

11:00 Uhr Start geführte MTB Tour     
12:00 Uhr Start Trial ,Dirt, Downhill     
12:00 Uhr Freies Training         
13:30 Uhr Wertungsläufe             
15:00 Uhr Start Fette Reifen Rennen      
Anschließend Siegerehrung 


10:00 Uhr Meldebüro öffnet     
11:30 Uhr Punktrichterbesprechung 
11:45 Uhr Fahrerbesprechung


Edit: War ne nette Tour (27 km) mit Super Organisation. Der Bikeday an sich war auch sehr nett.

Danke an alle Guides. Nächstes mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

Hier mal der GPS Track der kurzen Runde:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/ochsi/d1bqa6h46468uj9q


----------



## dirk f. (17. April 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle TeilnehmerInnen!!! Wir hoffen, es hat Euch Spass gemacht und freuen uns auf die nächste Tour mit Euch!

Hier die GPS-Daten der langen Tour: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fenqtgfymtlehqal

Danke auch an alle Guides und Helfer sowie den OC Lüenburg des ADAC!

Evtl planen wir für die Zukunft auch einen festen Touren- und Trainingstreff für Lüneburg und Umgebung. Mehr dazu in den kommenden Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (18. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour, die gute Organisation, die Mühe, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt.

Vielleicht entwickelt sich daraus ja eine feste Einrichtung für Tourenfahrer rund um Lüneburg ?

Bis demnächst

Ingo


----------



## Manni1599 (18. April 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Schöne Trails, Sehr gut geführte (große) Runde!

Und auch von mir der Wunsch nach der Einrichtung einer festen Runde hier in LG! Ich wäre sicher öfters mal dabei.


----------



## lanman75 (19. April 2011)

Auch im Namen der IG Lüneburger Heide nochmals ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour und auch Veranstaltung.



Einige Fotos haben wir bei uns reingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=562


----------



## LaZn (21. April 2011)

Jo, dann mal auch von mir ein gaaaaaaaaaaanz großes DANKE für diese geile Tour und vor allem für diese vorbildliche Organisation.
Hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht mit so vielen netten Guides und Teilnehmern.

Gruß aus Mölln, der Lars


----------

